# Bow ID question



## TGUN (Aug 14, 2015)

Does anybody know if Black Widow ever sold black painted bows? I took some steel wool underneath the handle and it appears there's finish wood underneath but I don't want to take the black off if it was supposed to be this way. Not 100% sure it's really a black widow but the quality and the lines appear to be that of a black widow bow. I am assuming because there's no details about the draw weight somebody just painted it. Here's a few photos.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2015)

That handle does not look like a Widow to me, the curves of the limbs do.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 14, 2015)

Not sure what it is but Black Widow did sell solid black bows.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 14, 2015)

That is a Black Widow LAG - Long Autumn Gray if its a longbow or a SAG - Short Autumn Gray if its a recurve. Can't see the whole bow .  The handles were the same just like the PLs and PSRs are today.  Anyway, Black Widow stopped making those with the advent of the CNC and the PL series longbows & PSR series recurves. 

Black Widow used to paint or finish the slightly blemished bows in black and also offered the black as an option. Many people who bought these dipped them in some sort of Dura-coat camouflage process. 

That is a Black Widow bow- circa the 1990's and very early 2000's.  Perhaps late '80s too but not sure.  PLs and PSRs came out in mid 2000's I think. 

Oh, one more thing... If you strip the black paint off it will have both Graybark and Autumn Oak colors. I think the back limb lamination may be Graybark while the belly limb lamination is Autumn Oak.  

Call Black Widow and ask for Toby or Roger. They can verify the bow if you can find the serial number. 

Want to sell it?


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2015)

You are a wealth of good information Donnie K; thank you.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 14, 2015)

They called that one a LBS model. Long Black Stick. They came that way. Same as the others but with a black epoxy instead of clear.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks guys yeah I contacted Roger at black widow and they said it is there bow.  Okay here's the second bow I got with this group I looked it up online and can't find it. Can someone help me with this one


----------



## TGUN (Aug 14, 2015)

It's amazing the knowledge of the guys in this forum.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 14, 2015)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Want to sell it?



Maybe ??? A buddy of mine needed money and of course I heard longbows and said yes sight unseen but I don't know if I really need more bows....But I've never had a black widow and it does shoot nice.


----------



## TGUN (Aug 14, 2015)

Ha I just read my answer and it looked like my wife wrote it.....a complete nonanswer answer ( if you see this honey you know I'm only kidding )


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 15, 2015)

http://shop.rmsgear.com/black-widow-67@28-60-99534/dp/6937



Yup I believe it's a widow.  Pretty cool that it's all Black!


----------



## TGUN (Aug 15, 2015)

Cool thanks so much guys. I'm gonna leave it black and not strip it since he came that way from the factory. Any body know anything about that other bow? Anybody heard of that maker?


----------

